# 2.0 Desktop speakers for my PC



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi guys,

As the title says I want to purchase some desktop speakers for my PC and I want a 2.0 stereo Hi-Fi system as I've moved my Logitech Z906 in my bedroom for the SuperUHD HDR home cinema 

I want to pay under 100£ for both speakers , I will get the amp separately.

I'm looking to get decent quality sound and punchy bass.

Please let me know if I can get something like this for this price and if you have any recommendations.

Thank you.


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 14, 2017)

M-Audio AV32 i`m happy with them or something from Edifier like R1800t-III.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 14, 2017)

The AV 32 are way too small for me, I was looking at the 42 as well but still I think they're too small. I am considering the R1800t but I would rather go for something like the R2000 (bigger bass speaker)
I will keep an eye out for Black Friday deals...I would also like some non-amped speakers recommendations


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

Bit too loud for most but cheap as chips to put together. My wife hates it....


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bit too loud for most but cheap as chips to put together. My wife hates it....
> 
> View attachment 94004
> 
> ...


How much did you pay  ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

It all came out of my attic but if you get to Cex or similar i reckon you could put something  ( equally loud) together for about 30 quid.

This amp has 2 channels so i could add 2 more speakers but my wife would literally flip her lid.


----------



## R00kie (Nov 14, 2017)

Not sure how big you want them to be, but I've been using Tannoy F1 Customs for about 3 years now, they sound really nice, and you can get them quite cheap off ebay, if you look carefully enough.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 14, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Not sure how big you want them to be, but I've been using Tannoy F1 Customs for about 3 years now, they sound really nice, and you can get them quite cheap off ebay, if you look carefully enough.


Yes, these are about the right size. Thank you


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

This is the only other bit you need


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 21, 2017)

I've bought the Microlab Solo 6C 2.0 speakers plus this DAC and some gold plated cables...I will get everything today and I will let you know how it sounds.


----------



## Samdbugman (Nov 21, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As the title says I want to purchase some desktop speakers for my PC and I want a 2.0 stereo Hi-Fi system as I've moved my Logitech Z906 in my bedroom for the SuperUHD HDR home cinema
> 
> ...


while it is not audiophile quality, I have been using a 300 watt sony sound bar with wired sub woofer connected to my my computer with the digital optical cable. with the graphic equalizer from my on board mb sound I find that it works just fine! 

also why is it that almost no computer speakers have a digital optical imput?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 21, 2017)

Samdbugman said:


> while it is not audiophile quality, I have been using a 300 watt sony sound bar with wired sub woofer connected to my my computer with the digital optical cable. with the graphic equalizer from my on board mb sound I find that it works just fine!
> 
> also why is it that almost no computer speakers have a digital optical imput?



Some of them do, I know about some Edifier and Logitech models. I've never used a DAC before so I am really curious to see if it makes any difference and if it's a good one for that matter.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry for dp, I couldn't resist and I got the Edifier 2000RB - 149.99£ so I've connected the Microlab Solo 6C with one of my 4K TV's (very good choice) . I am really happy with the sound from Edifier (clear and crisp), the speakers look very good and they have some nice features. I also got an Asus Xonar DGX (not sure if I will keep it)

In conclusion, if you want a quality, relatively small and nice looking 2.0 system for a PC Edifier 2000RB is a great choice for around 150£ 

PS, I will add some pics later today


----------

